# Probable pox and canker in a Pigeon



## Rashmi Das (Apr 9, 2021)

I have been noticing a young pigeon, with some abnormalities in his beak. So after lots of trial today I finally caught him. When I opened his mouth I saw two small cheese like growth inside. And the upper beak is also covered with a growth. Is he suffering from both canker and pox? Also his butt is smeared with paste like poop, what do I do about it? His weight is around 150gm and he's a squeaker. I have metronidazole for canker, it's a suspension of 5ml=200mg. Please advise the dosage.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Are those yellow growths in the front of his beak? Then he probably has some wet pox. I've read canker is more towards the back of the throat. The growths on his beak is definitely pox. Are you handfeeding him? Defrosted green peas will be best to handfeed. Feed him about 120 peas divided into 3 meals of 40 every day. Dip the tip of his beak (not over the nostrils) in a small bowl of water to make him drink. Make sure his crop empties inbetween feedings.


----------



## Rashmi Das (Apr 9, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Are those yellow growths in the front of his beak? Then he probably has some wet pox. I've read canker is more towards the back of the throat. The growths on his beak is definitely pox. Are you handfeeding him? Defrosted green peas will be best to handfeed. Feed him about 120 peas divided into 3 meals of 40 every day. Dip the tip of his beak (not over the nostrils) in a small bowl of water to make him drink. Make sure his crop empties inbetween feedings.


No I didn't handfeed him as he eats and drinks on his own. I only feed him medicine.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can clean all the dried up droppings by using a wet cloth soaked with lukewarm water. Keep on rinsing till the droppings come apart and remove them.


----------



## Rashmi Das (Apr 9, 2021)

Marina B said:


> You can clean all the dried up droppings by using a wet cloth soaked with lukewarm water. Keep on rinsing till the droppings come apart and remove them.


 The yellow sore inside his mouth is on the roof of his beak, its like a tiny cooked rice in size. And I washed away all his poop yesterday, but two smalls balls seem sticking to his skin so I didn't try to remove those as much. Also he's pecking and sleeping alternatively, he pecked during the night too. Do you think I should still force feed him? And should I try to clean the outer area of his beak or let it be? I've added some new images, kindly check.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

If he is eating well, then no need for handfeeding. You will know if he is eating by how the droppings look like. There should be plenty of droppings overnight and they should be bulky as in the first photo. I saw your post on the Palomacy site. Some do say this is canker. Are you going to treat him?


----------



## Rashmi Das (Apr 9, 2021)

Marina B said:


> If he is eating well, then no need for handfeeding. You will know if he is eating by how the droppings look like. There should be plenty of droppings overnight and they should be bulky as in the first photo. I saw your post on the Palomacy site. Some do say this is canker. Are you going to treat him?


This is the picture of his latest poop. I'm sorry he has made a mess with his seeds, I'll clean it up now. I'm giving him metronidazole. I'm trying to order Ronidazole also.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

His upper beak is a bit shorter than the lower one. You can put the seeds in a deep dish (about 3 cm depth) will be easier to pick up. He needs about 30 mg of metro once a day. You can also add apple cider vinegar to his drinking water twice a week. 5 ml acv to 1 litre of water.


----------



## Rashmi Das (Apr 9, 2021)

Marina B said:


> His upper beak is a bit shorter than the lower one. You can put the seeds in a deep dish (about 3 cm depth) will be easier to pick up. He needs about 30 mg of metro once a day. You can also add apple cider vinegar to his drinking water twice a week. 5 ml acv to 1 litre of water.


Ok I can do that. Does he also need Ronidazole?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

No. First try the metro, it's a good meds for canker. Rather spend the money on getting some probiotics to restore the good gut bacteria after antibiotic treatment.


----------



## Rashmi Das (Apr 9, 2021)

Marina B said:


> No. First try the metro, it's a good meds for canker. Rather spend the money on getting some probiotics to restore the good gut bacteria after antibiotic treatment.


Okay. Please suggest some probiotics for him which would be available in India.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You will need to check online what is available. If you can get Medpet products, you can order some of their probiotics.


----------



## Rashmi Das (Apr 9, 2021)

Marina B said:


> You will need to check online what is available. If you can get Medpet products, you can order some of their probiotics.


No MedPet isn't available I search earlier too. Can you list the name of the components? I'll search then.


----------



## Rashmi Das (Apr 9, 2021)

Marina B said:


> You will need to check online what is available. If you can get Medpet products, you can order some of their probiotics.


MedPet isn't available in India, I checked earlier too. Can you name the components in the probiotics so that I can search ? All the brand names are different here so I have to match manually.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

This is what I'm using.


----------



## Rashmi Das (Apr 9, 2021)

Thanks. Can you advise the dosage as well and the frequency of providing it?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

It comes with instructions.


----------



## Rashmi Das (Apr 9, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

Marina B said:


> Are those yellow growths in the front of his beak? Then he probably has some wet pox. I've read canker is more towards the back of the throat. The growths on his beak is definitely pox. Are you handfeeding him? Defrosted green peas will be best to handfeed. Feed him about 120 peas divided into 3 meals of 40 every day. Dip the tip of his beak (not over the nostrils) in a small bowl of water to make him drink. Make sure his crop empties inbetween feedings.





Rashmi Das said:


> I have been noticing a young pigeon, with some abnormalities in his beak. So after lots of trial today I finally caught him. When I opened his mouth I saw two small cheese like growth inside. And the upper beak is also covered with a growth. Is he suffering from both canker and pox? Also his butt is smeared with paste like poop, what do I do about it? His weight is around 150gm and he's a squeaker. I have metronidazole for canker, it's a suspension of 5ml=200mg. Please advise the dosage.
> View attachment 97452
> View attachment 97456
> View attachment 97457
> ...


Canker is also TRICHOMONIASIS. This is in throat and causes wet beak. And cannot swallow.


----------



## Rashmi Das (Apr 9, 2021)

FITANDCHIC said:


> Canker is also TRICHOMONIASIS. This is in throat and causes wet beak. And cannot swallow.


Yes I'm treating him with metronidazole 30mg/day.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Is there any change in the growths?


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

Rashmi Das said:


> Yes I'm treating him with metronidazole 30mg/day.


Excellent hows the progress? Where can you get the medicine? I take pigeons to Wild Bird Fund in NYC. I NEED TO BE ABLE TO TAKE CARE OF THEM TOO IF I GET INTO THIS PREDICAMENT. WBF is great but PROBLEMS w communication issues. 1 bird was supposed to be picked up by me but they let it go in Central Park.


----------



## Rashmi Das (Apr 9, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Is there any change in the growths?


The growth inside his mouth has reduced to 90% I would say. He had his medicine for 7 days and I'll continue till the 10th day. The growth on hia beak hasn't reduced but seems to darken in colour. His feet might be itchy, I see him poking his foot with his beak, trying to remove the dry skin over his sores. I tried to gently clean his beak with hydrogen peroxide and simple saline solution, but nothing is coming off. I'll wait and see.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Why don't you order online? Meditrich for canker, Medistatin for yeast and a product that has amoxycillin for treating infections.


----------



## Rashmi Das (Apr 9, 2021)

FITANDCHIC said:


> Excellent hows the progress? Where can you get the medicine? I take pigeons to Wild Bird Fund in NYC. I NEED TO BE ABLE TO TAKE CARE OF THEM TOO IF I GET INTO THIS PREDICAMENT. WBF is great but PROBLEMS w communication issues. 1 bird was supposed to be picked up by me but they let it go in Central Park.


I got the medicine from our nearby pharmacy. I'm taking care of him myself. He is definitely getting better. Earlier his poop was green and his butt covered with hardened poop. He strained to pass. Now its all better after I cleaned it up. His poop are normal.


----------



## pollygoh2002 (Dec 31, 2020)

Marina B always gives good advice. I've had experience with canker and lost four birds. I am using Metronidazole to control it when a new pigeon arrives in the pigeon flock and shows symptoms of canker. I was advised by an Avian Vet to give 400mg crushed tablet Metronidazole to 1L water to treat the flock when canker is present. I can't separate the wild canker-infected pigeon for treatment from the rest of the flock as they get upset, angry and more stressed. So I have to treat the whole flock of 70 wild pigeons. I have read that ACV also acts like a tonic and a probiotic.

I am interested to read about the treatment for pox as I have never come across it yet in the 70-odd pigeons I am looking after. I am treating the whole pigeon flock with apple cider vinegar (5ml ACV to 1 litre of water) one week on, then one week off. I notice ACV also rids them of mites as I scoop them out of the water very often. No more birds have died. The best ACV is the "Mother" version.


----------



## Rashmi Das (Apr 9, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Why don't you order online? Meditrich for canker, Medistatin for yeast and a product that has amoxycillin for treating infections.


I have Metronidazole and Ronidazole for canker. Would these be fine? Medistatin isn't available in India as I can't find it anywhere, nor any kind of probiotics specifically for pigeons. I have Ciprofloxacin instead of enrofloxacin, shall I use it? Pet medications are really hard to get online, and the covid regulations makes it worse. I have Acv, using it as advised.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

My comment for ordering online was meant for Fitandchic. No need to give the cipro. Always better to give the metro as an individual dose and not in the water (if possible).


----------



## Rashmi Das (Apr 9, 2021)

Marina B said:


> My comment for ordering online was meant for Fitandchic. No need to give the cipro. Always better to give the metro as an individual dose and not in the water (if possible).


Oh! I'm so relieved that I don't have to give him any extra meds. Yes I'm not mixing metro in water, I was administering it with a small syringe, but that used to be very problematic as I'm not an expert and these are my first ever experience. Anyway a kind and experienced person suggested that I soak the metro suspension in bread and make small pea aized balls of it. So I'm doing this since then and we no longer have any trouble in getting him the required amount of meds!
😊


----------



## Rashmi Das (Apr 9, 2021)

pollygoh2002 said:


> Marina B always gives good advice. I've had experience with canker and lost four birds. I am using Metronidazole to control it when a new pigeon arrives in the pigeon flock and shows symptoms of canker. I was advised by an Avian Vet to give 400mg crushed tablet Metronidazole to 1L water to treat the flock when canker is present. I can't separate the wild canker-infected pigeon for treatment from the rest of the flock as they get upset, angry and more stressed. So I have to treat the whole flock of 70 wild pigeons. I have read that ACV also acts like a tonic and a probiotic.
> 
> I am interested to read about the treatment for pox as I have never come across it yet in the 70-odd pigeons I am looking after. I am treating the whole pigeon flock with apple cider vinegar (5ml ACV to 1 litre of water) one week on, then one week off. I notice ACV also rids them of mites as I scoop them out of the water very often. No more birds have died. The best ACV is the "Mother" version.


Yes Marina is great with her advice! Where do you find the mites? In their drinking water? Are their bath and drinking water same? This little one has lice, and I ordered Chamomile tea but it would take 10 days to get delivered.


----------



## Rashmi Das (Apr 9, 2021)

Marina B said:


> My comment for ordering online was meant for Fitandchic. No need to give the cipro. Always better to give the metro as an individual dose and not in the water (if possible).


Marina, I was wondering if I could use Neem leaves boiled in water to treat his lice. I have ordered chamomile tea for him but it will take at least 10 days to get delivered. Can I use neem meanwhile? Its know for its antibacterial properties and we use it regularly for ourselves too. We also use it to relieve the itching from chicken pox.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Can you get karbadust for chickens? Dust him all over, especially under the wings. Just cover his head with a cloth while doing this.


----------



## Rashmi Das (Apr 9, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Can you get karbadust for chickens? Dust him all over, especially under the wings. Just cover his head with a cloth while doing this.


Sure, will check! Would he need a bath after that?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

No, leave the powder on him.


----------



## pollygoh2002 (Dec 31, 2020)

Rashmi Das said:


> Yes Marina is great with her advice! Where do you find the mites? In their drinking water? Are their bath and drinking water same? This little one has lice, and I ordered Chamomile tea but it would take 10 days to get delivered.


Yes, apple cider vinegar (ACV) does seem to get rid of mites. Pigeons seem to like to bathe in ACV. Their bath and drinking water is the same but I change it 3-4 times a day. After they bathe you will see mites floating in the water.


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

Hmmmm...do you do SOLID ACV or combine w water? Bathwise...darn, they can gulp it also? Wow ...who knew...yeah please confirm this. Good to know if I end up bringing 1 here.


----------



## Rashmi Das (Apr 9, 2021)

FITANDCHIC said:


> Hmmmm...do you do SOLID ACV or combine w water? Bathwise...darn, they can gulp it also? Wow ...who knew...yeah please confirm this. Good to know if I end up bringing 1 here.


I also heard that Camomile tea is good for lice. But we should exercise caution before mixing things in their bath water...


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

You know that this bird will have to stay w you -possibly- for life because no parent to teach skills for life even though they are born w much knowledge(2nd nature). They can live 15 years. And once it's better, it must be uncaged. Engage not cage. They are caged at night only for bed. Bird can be trained to use toilet or make a place for waste. Using body language as birds are very good at understanding bl vs talk. I know you didn't ask this and I put it here involuntarily.


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

Never ever good to keep bird in jail. They must fly. They need for chest mucsles.


----------



## Rashmi Das (Apr 9, 2021)

FITANDCHIC said:


> Never ever good to keep bird in jail. They must fly. They need for chest mucsles.


Yes, I'm also in a dilemma of whether to keep him or let him go, when he heals. Presently my house is not bird proof and I worry who'll take care of him when I'm not home...


----------



## pollygoh2002 (Dec 31, 2020)

FITANDCHIC said:


> Hmmmm...do you do SOLID ACV or combine w water? Bathwise...darn, they can gulp it also? Wow ...who knew...yeah please confirm this. Good to know if I end up bringing 1 here.


Apple Cider Vinegar should be mixed with water, 5ml ACV to 1 litre water. Give to pigeons one week on, one week off. They are fond of bathing in it as well as drinking it. I am looking after 70 wild pigeons so not possible to treat them individually as they do not like being handled by humans. It is advisable to get a pH test kit to make sure the pH is reading 4.5–5 as you will find a variance in pH in different areas. Canker protozoa do not like acid water. ACV acts both as a tonic/probiotic and kills mites/lice.


----------



## pollygoh2002 (Dec 31, 2020)

Rashmi Das said:


> Yes Marina is great with her advice! Where do you find the mites? In their drinking water? Are their bath and drinking water same? This little one has lice, and I ordered Chamomile tea but it would take 10 days to get delivered.


Pigeons I am looking after are very wild, they bathe and drink in the same water so I change it frequently during a day. I find the mites floating around in the water when I change it. Apple Cider Vinegar is very good for pigeons. Ask Dr Google about it. It's good for us humans too.


----------



## Rashmi Das (Apr 9, 2021)

pollygoh2002 said:


> Pigeons I am looking after are very wild, they bathe and drink in the same water so I change it frequently during a day. I find the mites floating around in the water when I change it. Apple Cider Vinegar is very good for pigeons. Ask Dr Google about it. It's good for us humans too.


I did as advised, twice, but its hasn't stopped!


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

pollygoh2002 said:


> Apple Cider Vinegar should be mixed with water, 5ml ACV to 1 litre water. Give to pigeons one week on, one week off. They are fond of bathing in it as well as drinking it. I am looking after 70 wild pigeons so not possible to treat them individually as they do not like being handled by humans. It is advisable to get a pH test kit to make sure the pH is reading 4.5–5 as you will find a variance in pH in different areas. Canker protozoa do not like acid water. ACV acts both as a tonic/probiotic and kills mites/lice.


Excellent info just need to know this is factual.


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

pollygoh2002 said:


> Pigeons I am looking after are very wild, they bathe and drink in the same water so I change it frequently during a day. I find the mites floating around in the water when I change it. Apple Cider Vinegar is very good for pigeons. Ask Dr Google about it. It's good for us humans too.


I always have ACV.


----------



## pollygoh2002 (Dec 31, 2020)

FITANDCHIC said:


> Excellent info just need to know this is factual.


I received this information from a pigeon breeder/trainer who owns a bird pet shop. He claimed this method worked as a preventive for canker and some bacterial diseases, as well as for keeping birds in good health appearance wise. I.e. he claimed their feathers improved and that it controlled mites and some other pests. He also said their cere would become white.
I would be pleased if anybody who knows of other benefits also made comments, based on experience. Any information is valuable to me.


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

pollygoh2002 said:


> I received this information from a pigeon breeder/trainer who owns a bird pet shop. He claimed this method worked as a preventive for canker and some bacterial diseases, as well as for keeping birds in good health appearance wise. I.e. he claimed their feathers improved and that it controlled mites and some other pests. He also said their cere would become white.
> I would be pleased if anybody who knows of other benefits also made comments, based on experience. Any information is valuable to me.


Ok. Good. I hope you did NOT get from Broadway Pigeon in Brooklyn NY. He has a delusional schizo idea that wild pigeons are affecting HIS flocks. So he sends 2 Hispanic guys out in a van and captures, starves, shoots these beautiful wonderful DEFENSELESS babies. He is a sick psycho maniac.


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

FITANDCHIC said:


> Ok. Good. I hope you did NOT get from Broadway Pigeon in Brooklyn NY. He has a delusional schizo idea that wild pigeons are affecting HIS flocks. So he sends 2 Hispanic guys out in a van and captures, starves, shoots these beautiful wonderful DEFENSELESS babies. He is a sick psycho maniac.


He has this DEMENTED 'idea' thatthe wilds are making his birds sick.....so RIDICULOUS.


----------

